# SWF Error 900?



## wsgraphix (May 12, 2009)

We all of a sudden am getting an error that doesn't exist in the manual or anywhere i can find.

SWF/E - T1501C single head machine is what we have

Error 900 - Can Line Error

when we flip the power on, the screen shows normal boot up stuff then pops this up and does nothing else, only shut it off and turn it back on and does the same thing, we have unplugged it from the wall and let it sit, plug in and does it still

anyone ever seen this, know what it is, what to do about it, i have a bad feeling about this one.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Only thing I've found is this:

Does anyone know the fix for this: error: 900 can line error | LinkedIn

Agree, doesn't sound good...

Do you have the system install floppies? Maybe try re-installing the software?


----------



## wsgraphix (May 12, 2009)

support was going to have me do that, but the crash happens before it gets to that part in the boot up!

just purchased and are overnighting me cables which i find hard to believe is the cure and if that don't work get to purchase a new motherboard basically...


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Ouch... know the feeling, just dropped over a grand for a y motor and a tech visit to install it


----------



## wsgraphix (May 12, 2009)

the cables came in and did nothing to change the error code as suspected.

Now they say it may be one of 2 circuit boards, but are not sure which one...?????... 

curious to if anyone else has had issues with Mesa Distributors? the techs seem like they really don't know whats wrong and i get the feeling they are guessing on my dime.... although now can't seem to get a price out of them for the parts and the machine being down is costing me money hour by hour with clothes just sitting and waiting


----------



## AlinaBolea (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi! I am Alina. I have a SWF MA6 embroidery machine and I have problems with Error 900 Can Line Error. Can anyone tell me what it is about. Sellers don't know yet. I asked other seller and and nothing.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Where are you from,Alina?


----------

